# Favorite WMA and Why?



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Everyone, I am pretty new to the forum (posting anyways, been stalking for a while 8) With the season quickly approaching, I wanted to see what peoples favorite WMA is and why? Not looking to steal spots, just like to hear others opinions and why they like a certain area.

For the 10 years I have been chasing waterfowl, have mostly hunted Farmington and the Snake River in Idaho. Farmington because up until this year I have been a foot soldier and in highschool we discover a sweet spot we always hunt. Kill mostly mallards, teal and pintail and thats the way I like it. Snake River, late season we only kill mallards and geese.

Look forward to others thoughts...

Mr. Rogers


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I like them all pretty much.because you got to hunt each one different.Some are harder to hunt then others.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

depends on what kinda wma, if you enjoy nice peaceful wma's without people or ducks, than timpie springs is a great one!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

My favorite WMA is where the ducks are. Do I need to answer the why? :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> depends on what kinda wma, if you enjoy nice peaceful wma's without people or ducks, than timpie springs is a great one!


Dang it Golf! That's where I was going to take you. J/K 
I laughed pretty good when I read your comment. You pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Highbrass (Dec 31, 2012)

Usually I start the season at Ogden Bay.
After that I spend most of my time at BRBR.
I would like to become more familiar with Farmington Bay, and Salt Creek though.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Living in Hooper, Ogden bay has been and will be my go to. Having a boat this year though I plan on visiting as many as I can and try figuring some out.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

It depends on the time of year. I seem to transition from one WMA to another as the season goes on. Some are better early, and some are better late.

One WMA I'm not liking lately is Harold Crane. Since the water level has been lowered it SUCKS going across the south pond in a boat. And that is some of the stickiest mud I've ever walked in.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Dang it Golf! That's where I was going to take you. J/K
> I laughed pretty good when I read your comment. You pretty much nailed it.


I wasted an afternoon or two out there back in the day... I think timpie springs was created by a true duck hunter as a decoy marsh to keep hunters away from real, productive wma's


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My favorite is Public Shooting Grounds. It's been a favorite of my Dad's for decades, so he took me to it quite often when I was a young novice hunter. I harvested my first duck there as well as my second (but very memorable) goose. I've got all kinds of great memories from that place.

Due to the drought, hunting will probably not be too good there this year. I'll be wandering all over the GSL, but I'm sure I'll head up there a time or two.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

The only one I hate is Howard Slough. The people are rude the dogs are not disciplined, the shooters mess it up for everyone. With that being said I have had good shoots there once I got a boat. I live in Roy so anything North is my gift. If the weather roles in fast I go to Ogden bay. A typical hunt will take me to Farmington, Salt Creek or BRBR. I have a couple places at 2 of those and that is why I hunt those areas. Time, weather, and the place in the season really dictates where I hunt for the most part. It doesn't matter really. Hunting ducks is better than almost anything I can think of...even if you don't shoot but 1 or 2. Good luck.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Growing up in hooper I would have to say Ogden bay first choice and than Howard as my second both only 1 minute from home. 

But getting a boat on Howard last year was a pain in the butt. That channel has gotten so over grown and jumping the dike sucks.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I have fair success in all the WMA's, my favorite to hunt is Salt Creek and Farmington. I am going to have to do some scouting this year with the low water. 
Good luck on your season.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

BRBR, salt creek and public. Are my fav. 
There are some great areas between ogden bay unit 3 and Howard slough if you want to walk out. But it's a long walk.
I like the northern WMA'S because I get into more geese up there.


----------

